# Duckfoot99 x AK-47 Bubbleberry



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 13, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. Well the ladies have been curing and are ready for a smoke report. This is a flat out killer strain. Smells of berry with a very spicey berry taste. Two or three hits and your set for 2 or 3 hours. Five to seven hits and your gonna need my wheelchair to get home. From 1 to 10 we would give this a 7 1/2 maybe an 8. *


----------



## Biffdoggie (Dec 13, 2006)

That looks like some tasty smoke Bgrunt.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 14, 2006)

Where do you get it? Looks great btw!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 14, 2006)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Where do you get it? Looks great btw!


*Well the cross we grew was gifted to us by a friend who got it from a friend.  *


----------



## LdyLunatic (Dec 17, 2006)

MMMMM......what an awesome report....you got my mouth watering


----------



## aznstoner (Dec 17, 2006)

wow that looks so goood 
how much :]


----------



## pharcyde (Dec 25, 2006)

I have to pick this strain as my favorite from your last grow.  I liked watching her grow because she was unique and different from the others.  Thanks for the great pictures!  Glad to hear a great report also.


----------



## Droster (Jan 2, 2007)

Damn dude I need me some of that bud =)


----------

